# Looking for Driver for Full Time Plow Route



## EMS1979 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking for Experienced driver to fill a full time plow route in the Grand Rapids, MI area. Please message me if interested. Thanks!

-Must have a valid driver's license


----------

